# diablo 1 im fenstermous



## Damatar (9. Juli 2008)

Aloha allerseits, das D2 im fenstermodus spielbar ist is bekannt, und das ist leicht zu bewerkstelligen^^, aber ich will d1 auch im fenstermodus daddeln, weil wegen icq im auge behalten und so, nur wie stell ich Das an, hab schon einiges versucht nur nix klappt. Wer doll wenn einer mit ner funktionierenden lössun aufwarten kann.


----------



## wildekin (9. Juli 2008)

nur mal so: funktioniert das nicht genauso wie bei d2 ( weiß ich ned selbst...habe d1 nicht)...einfach in der verknüpfung bei ziel: hinter den pfad ein -w anhängen?

müste dann so aussehen   C:\Programme\DiabloII\DiabloII.exe -w

weiß ned ob das bei d1 auch funtzt, müsste doch aber eignl...geht doch mit allen spielen...

hoffe ich konnte helfen


mfg wildekin


----------



## Damatar (9. Juli 2008)

erste was ich versucht hab funzt net und dosbox oder wie das heist auch net


----------



## wildekin (9. Juli 2008)

hmmm... also dann hab ich auch keine ahnung -.-

tut mir leid, aber an kanns ja mal versuchen^^


mfg wildekin


----------



## Damatar (9. Juli 2008)

jooo das is so ätzend weil wen du in d1 drine bist und dir wer wat schreibt hörste nima das ohoh^^


----------



## Panzer01 (9. Juli 2008)

Hab auch schon Std. gegoogel aber nichts gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer ne Tip geben kann immer her damit .^^


----------



## Damatar (9. Juli 2008)

hatte ich auch 2 stunden gestern aber nix^^ daher hier angefragt


----------

